# Smoke for today - Cheddar, Swiss & Hot Pepper cheese



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I had too much going on today to do a long smoke so I decided to smoke some cheese.













PICT0333.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 17, 2013






Orange & white sharp cheddar, Swiss & hot pepper cheese. I want this to have lots of smoke flavor so I will be smoking it for 2 1/2 hours with hickory pellets in the AMNPS.













PICT0337.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 17, 2013






Smoking away in the MES. I'm curious how much color they will get.

Be back when they come out...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice start!

Color will depend somewhat on smoke chamber temp...warmer seems to bring on more reaction, but I try to stay well below 100* or the cheese will sweat out moisture and fats. If you're smoking at cooler temps you can smoke longer. I pushed my first batch for over 4 hours at 85-100* chamber temps...it was strong, but mellowed and soaked in nicely some after a week or so wrapped-up in the fridge.

Smoke on!!!

Eric


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Well I had too much going on today to do a long smoke so I decided to smoke some cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. as thick as it is i would go longer than 2.5hr . last i did was 8oz blocks and went 3 hour with pit master. it could have gone a little longer. i will try 4 hour next time. i was at 70 deg at end of smoke.

david


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

forluvofsmoke said:


> Nice start!
> 
> Color will depend somewhat on smoke chamber temp...warmer seems to bring on more reaction, but I try to stay well below 100* or the cheese will sweat out moisture and fats. If you're smoking at cooler temps you can smoke longer. I pushed my first batch for over 4 hours at 85-100* chamber temps...it was strong, but mellowed and soaked in nicely some after a week or so wrapped-up in the fridge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric! Yup I try to stay under 80* when smoking cheese & smoke for different lengths of time so I have a variety to choose from. I wrap the cheese, put it in the fridge for a few days & then vacuum seal it. Then I have to hide it where I don't see it constantly!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> looks great. as thick as it is i would go longer than 2.5hr . last i did was 8oz blocks and went 3 hour with pit master. it could have gone a little longer. i will try 4 hour next time. i was at 70 deg at end of smoke.
> 
> david


Thanks! This cheese is gonna be used for the Superbowl. The friends I have coming aren't very experienced smoked cheese eaters so 2 1/2 hours will be plenty for this cheese with the strong flavor of hickory. I have plenty of other cheese smoked harder & with various other woods as well...


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks good B!  I did a bunch of cheeses a couple weeks ago (8oz blocks) and did them with apple.... I really liked the results and I actually favored the apple more than the hickory for some reason.  Next time I am doing some pitmasters blend to see if the jig is up or what.  Its about the best on everything else that I have done in the last few months.  Cant wait to see the final pics.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 17, 2013)

jimalbert said:


> Looks good B!  I did a bunch of cheeses a couple weeks ago (8oz blocks) and did them with apple.... I really liked the results and I actually favored the apple more than the hickory for some reason.  Next time I am doing some pitmasters blend to see if the jig is up or what.  Its about the best on everything else that I have done in the last few months.  Cant wait to see the final pics.


pitmaster has become my go to. it is a nice blend. after i collect up more pellets i may try tweaking my own blend. but todd has done me well with the pitmaster.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

jimalbert said:


> Looks good B!  I did a bunch of cheeses a couple weeks ago (8oz blocks) and did them with apple.... I really liked the results and I actually favored the apple more than the hickory for some reason.  Next time I am doing some pitmasters blend to see if the jig is up or what.  Its about the best on everything else that I have done in the last few months.  Cant wait to see the final pics.


Thanks man - pics are on the way...


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

PICT0341.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 17, 2013






Here it is right out of the smoker.

I let it sit there for a little bit while I got out the cheese I smoked 4 days ago to vacuum seal. I sealed it up then wrapped the cheese I just smoked in plastic wrap. It will spend a few days in the fridge then get vacuum sealed too.













PICT0343.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 17, 2013






I decided to reorganize my one cheese area & threw some up on the stove to get it out of my way. Figured I'd take a pic since I already had the camera handy so here is some of my smoked cheese - various types, woods & time smoked


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 17, 2013)

Smoking B, why not vacuum seal right away. Will that eliminate some of the smoke flavor from spreading throughout? I haven't done cheese yet, and plan on doing it soon, so just wondering.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

twigertwig said:


> Smoking B, why not vacuum seal right away. Will that eliminate some of the smoke flavor from spreading throughout? I haven't done cheese yet, and plan on doing it soon, so just wondering.


It helps keep the cheese from cracking if it spends a couple days wrapped in the fridge...


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice cheese smoke...


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks smoking B. I will remember that.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 18, 2013)

Roller said:


> Nice cheese smoke...


Thanks Roller - I know you like smoked cheese


----------



## themule69 (Jan 18, 2013)

looks great. nice color.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 23, 2013)

thats some nice smokin cheezeus


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried to slice the pepper but i could not 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice cheese assortment


----------



## smoking b (Jan 23, 2013)

driedstick said:


> thats some nice smokin cheezeus


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






nepas said:


> I tried to slice the pepper but i could not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick - I like having a variety to pick from...


----------



## newsmokeguy (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice cheese SB!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 10, 2014)

newsmokeguy said:


> Nice cheese SB!


Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I go through a lot so I have to replenish on a regular basis


----------



## deansomers (Apr 11, 2014)

Good smoke & information!


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 11, 2014)

Given the need for good temperature control in the smoker, it appears I'm done here for the next seven months.  Temp today was about 74.  At. 20-35 degrees it was real easy to stay 70 in the smoker with the Ampns.

Today I'm sure it would have hit 100.  Have a nice supply in the extra fridge, hope it hold til November  Thumbs Up


----------

